# Love is



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

..................


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks like you have your hair dryer turned up too high!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

lol to be honest that was my first though also


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

:lol: haha!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

...


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

never what?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Rein said:


> never what?


Attempt art when you are not sober and then create a thread for it.

Never. :wink:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

No thats not true dronk art is the coolest! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, some would agree with you, ever heard the phrase "Piss artist"


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

No not really, you mean like Andy Warhol who pissed on a copper paint canvas and than let it oxidize and then sold it to rich ppl


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Rein said:


> No not really, you mean like Andy Warhol who pissed on a copper paint canvas and than let it oxidize and then sold it to rich ppl


Must be a UK phrase for people who turn drinking into an art form and then make exhibitionists of themselves.

LOL  Yes Andy warhol is a piss artist... haha!


----------

